# Christmas Mountain Village, Wisconsin Dells, April 10-17



## Ilovemykidsmore (Mar 2, 2015)

2 bedroom 1 bath cottage sleeps 6
1 king, 1 queen, 1 sleeper sofa:

April 10-April 17 $20/night + 7th night FREE = $120*
*cottages are charged $80 cleaning fee by the resort upon check-in

I also have RV campsites if anyone is interested. 
RV campsites:

April 4-11 $10/night = $70
April 11-18 $10/night = $70


----------



## lily28 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi. Do you have availability the week before? Checkin 4/3, 4/4 or 4/5?


----------



## Ilovemykidsmore (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi. This was the first full week available in April. There is nothing Easter weekend but the 6th-10th was available. I'll pm you my email address. If you'd like me to make a reservation, it'd be quicker that posting here.


----------



## Ilovemykidsmore (Mar 3, 2015)

April 10-17th still available


----------



## Ilovemykidsmore (Mar 19, 2015)

Still available


----------



## Ilovemykidsmore (Apr 9, 2015)

*Reduced*

$60 anyone?


----------

